# i just want this to end.



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

I want to kill myself.
I can't decide between jumping off a building or shooting myself, although I don't have a gun, so I'll probably do the first bit.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't even think about this option ! I know it's hard, but you would hurt the ones that love you.
And you never know what live might bring. You could feel better some day and you will be happy that you didn't end your life.
Maybe someday, there will be a medication for this. You seem to be such a nice person. Talk to your parents and/or doctors that you need relief.
Hang in there !


----------



## chris89 (Sep 16, 2010)

Don't even think about stuff like that, you have your entire life ahead of you. Even if you have this for years (which you won't if you get the right help) it's going to go one day, you just have to think positive!!! if you did something stupid and killed yourself then you won't feel anything, and surely feeling like shit with DP for a while is better than nothing! You've been blessed with the gift of life, embrace it, you only get one!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Ah fuck seriously, we just had national coverage of an incident in Sweden yesterday where a guy posted on a forum that he was gonna kill himself and most people did not believe him, but he not only did it but he put up a webcam that covered the whole thing. The people on the forum didnt act until it was too late but they gave his IP address to the police and they were there after 21 minutes, but it was too late by then.

I know we have discussed this before but *all indications of suicidality or threats of suicide should be taken seriously*

Please please seek help in any way and post in this thread or another thread so we know that you are ok.

To the mods: I think it is your responsibility to alert authorities and give them the IP of the poster in cases like this.

Words cannot describe how much I hate this, I ofcourse dont blame you Norah. Get help! http://www.twloha.com/find-help/


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I really don't know what to say, but I couldn't see this and not say anything, please, don't do it, I know that some days just seem to be impossible to go trough, all this numbness and fear gets us pretty bad once in a while, but there's always hope, just like you got it out of nothing, it can also go away out of nothing, when you least expect


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/forum/13-regaining-reality/


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I know how you feel. Just don't let the negative thoughts bring you down. Try keeping your mind off of it. Try doing stuff that makes you feel happy. I am sure you are a special person and have a great reason to live. 
If you have any questions or need any support, just write to me.
-Zach


----------



## junkinmahcranium (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm still alive.
Please don't post the IP address to the cops.
Thanks.


----------

